# Toronto VS. Treviso



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guys

I pretty excited about this game :yes: 

I think it'll be a nice game: Treviso's coach Ettore Messina is one of the best fo Europe from years, and his game is a good balance between offense and defense.

Here the Treviso's roster

PG 
Massimo Bulleri 1977, IT, 6-16 









PG 
Paccelis Morlende 1981, FR, 6-23









SG
Marlon Garnett 1975, US, 6-23









SG-SF
Ramunas Siskauskas 1978, LIT, 6-49









SG-SF
Matteo Soragna 1975, IT , 6-42









PF 
Marcus Goree 1977 , US, 6-66









SF-PF 
Andrea Bargnani 1985, IT, 6-9 (*Attention to this guy* !!)









PF-C
Uros Slokar 1983, SLO, 6-85









C
Denis Marconato 1975 , IT , 6-92









C
Joey Beard 1975, IT , 6-9









Benchers
Gino Cuccarolo 1987, C, IT , 7-01
Oliver Ilunga 1984, PG , CON, 6-06
Alberto D'Incà 1987, SG, IT , 6-23

COACH
Ettore Messina









Starting 5 is usually
PG Bulleri
SG Garnett
SF Siskauskas
PF Goree
C Marconato

But sometimes as SF starts *Bargnani*.

I repeat: take a look at that guy :yes: 


















Grettings

PS Marlon Garnett and Matt Bonner were team-mates last year


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

when is this game taking place? and where?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> when is this game taking place? and where?


Ups, sorry ... 

*7:00pm Wednesday, 20th* at Air Canada Center


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice post, thanks for the insights. It's neat to see professional terms with jerseys bearing And1 on them.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I like that ball with the white stripe on it, its damn cool.

Is this game gonna be on TV here I hope?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> I like that ball with the white stripe on it, its damn cool.
> 
> Is this game gonna be on TV here I hope?


It's the new ball designed by Giugiaro (the one of the cars) :yes: 

The game is going to be tape on Raptors NBA TV at 11:00pm the same day.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Again about Bargnani: this dude is a typical "all-around" player that can shot a midrange jump, dunk (and what dunks!), shot the three, rebound, block, assist ...

He's only 19 but this year he will have many minutes ( ~20-25) on the field.

He's one of the best NBA prospect of Italy along with Belinelli, DaTome, Gigli and Mancinelli.

Right now he's predicted to be #12 at 2006 draft.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*GT: Benetton Treviso at Toronto - Oct 20*

<hr size="2" color="#8C61BA">
<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b>BENETTON TREVISO AT TORONTO RAPTORS
<hr size="2" color="#8C61BA">

<font face="arial" size="3">Projected Starting Lineups</font>

<font face="arial" size="2">Toronto Raptors:</font>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/rafer_alston.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jalen_rose.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_bosh.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/loren_woods.jpg" border="2">
<font face="arial" size="1">RAFER ALSTON, VINCE CARTER, JALEN ROSE, CHRIS BOSH, LOREN WOODS</font>

<font face="arial" size="2">Benetton Treviso:</font>
<img src="http://www.benettonbasket.it/images/morlende_sx.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.benettonbasket.it/images/siskauskas_sx.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.benettonbasket.it/images/garnett_sx.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.benettonbasket.it/images/goree_sx.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.benettonbasket.it/images/beard_sx.jpg" border="2">
<font face="arial" size="1">PACCELIS MORLENDE, RAMUNAS SISKAUSKAS, MARLON GARNETT, MARCUS GORGEE, JOEY BEARD</font>

<hr size="2" color="#8C61BA">


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

For who knows a little italian

Program and curiosities
http://www.benettonbasket.it/newsbig.php?p=798&more=1#more798

Two words with Vince Carter
http://www.benettonbasket.it/newsbig.php?p=794&more=1#more794

BENETTON & NBA 
Within the world of basketball Benetton Basket is known and respected as a model to be followed for the constant research of young talents across Europe. 
Even in the United Staes, the world leaders in basketball, Benetton Basket continues to build relationships with professional clubs to share informations and "know - out".
Vinnie Del *****, Toni Kukoc, followed by Zeljko Rebraca, coach Mike D'Antoni and Tuys Edney, were the first to make the jump from Benetton Basket to the Nba.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Just a thing, Slasher

The starting 5 is always PG Bulleri, SG Garnett, SF Siskauskas, PF Goree, C Marconato; sometimes starts as SF Bargnani.

PG Morlende and C Beard play just 7-9 minutes, hardly more; even if at the moment Marconato isn't in very good shape after a injury

Gretz !


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Last year Benetton was stronger, especially in the frontcourt, but I think that even this "version" can compete with the Raptors


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Last year Benetton was stronger, especially in the frontcourt, but I think that even this "version" can compete with the Raptors


Yes, the "great Treviso" of the last years (with Edney, Nicola, Garbajosa, Riccardo Pittis etc) was one of the strongest team of ever in Europe, with even this "poor version" isn't bad.

I hope in many minutes and some highlights from Bargnani and some flashes from Bulleri :yes:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't know whether Treviso will use this as a warm up, but know that Mitchell has been playing all his players. Winning the game is secondary to getting his younger players experience. Thus, like all exhibition games, this will prove very little if Treviso wins. And vice-versa if Treviso plays all its players.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> I don't know whether Treviso will use this as a warm up, but know that Mitchell has been playing all his players. Winning the game is secondary to getting his younger players experience. Thus, like all exhibition games, this will prove very little if Treviso wins. And vice-versa if Treviso plays all its players.


The italian league has already played 5 games, so for Treviso isn't a warm-up, but more a "dream/vacation"


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

game time? televised?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> game time? televised?


Look the #3 post of this thread :grinning:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice game thread & info, bro. Should be a fun game, I might go down if I can get someone to go with me (lookin at you madman...)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raps will take him, though I expect them to put up a good fight.

I will be paying attention to the two young pfs Bargnani (my italian hope) and Slokar


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Carter won't play. Each vet gets to sit one game and it was this one for Vince.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!



:drool:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm watching right now nba.com and ... where is the netcasting of Toronto-Treviso ? no live scores like the other pre-season games ?? 

Pity, I wanted follow it this night


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^My thoughts exactly, CNNSI, ESPN, Yahoo, NBA.com all dont have it listed does anyone know a site where I can follow the game, a netcast or something like that


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Game-in-an-hour, Raptors TV, tonight, at either 10 or 11 EST. The game will be shown for those with Raptors NBA TV.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, this isn't a NBA game so you shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> Well, this isn't a NBA game so you shouldn't be surprised.


Yes, in fact I'm only partly surprised ... I know, the "apeal" of this game in the U.S./Canada isn't so high ... but a lot of italians and europeans would be happy to follow this game live on the net.

Well, we can only wait a recap of the game right now


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> Well, we can only wait a recap of the game right now


Nope  This isn't close to being live but it's better than nothing: "Live" score

52-44 T-DOT at the half. That's all the info here. Carter probably isn't playing.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is stupid. NBA.com isn't putting the game on their scoreboard. :nonono:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> 
> Nope  This isn't close to being live but it's better than nothing: "Live" score
> 
> 52-44 T-DOT at the half. That's all the info here. Carter probably isn't playing.


wow, thanks ! absolutely better than nothing !

And Bargnani already 9 points :yes: 

Go Andrea !


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> Bargnani


What's his game like? Similar to Rudy Frenandez I imagine?

edit: Raps are pulling away, 12+ point lead...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> 
> 
> What's his game like? Similar to Rudy Frenandez I imagine?


No, Andrea is a SF-PF of 210 cm (6-88) while Rudy is a SG of 195 cm (6-39)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Still pretty close

BENETTON 54
TORONTO 62 
5:50 LEFT, 3RD QTR

Notice that the teams are playing under full NBA rules


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

probably, but we don't know that for sure  

Raptors beat Panathinakos 100-76 last year. I watched that game but don't remember the rules used.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Update

BENETTON 59
TORONTO 68 
2:39 LEFT, 3RD QTR


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

How is Siskauskas doing?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> probably, but we don't know that for sure
> 
> Raptors beat Panathinakos 100-76 last year. I watched that game but don't remember the rules used.


No, this game is played under NBA rules, I'm pretty sure.

The game VS Pana, if I remember right, was played under a weird mix of NBA and FIBA rules.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> How is Siskauskas doing?


We don't know it, Macij

There is only this simple netcasting

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores104/104294/20041020NBA--TORONTO---0.htm


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

BENETTON AT TORONTO

HIGH SCORERS AFTER 3RD QUARTER

TRE- ANDREA BARGNANI 13, RAMUNAS SISKAUSKAS 10, MARCUS GOREE 9

TOR - CHRIS BOSH 20, DONYELL MARSHALL 11, MATT BONNER 9


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Toronto is running away now

BENETTON 64
TORONTO 79 
8:24 LEFT, 4TH QTR


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, but I imagine some crafty obnoxious euro layups from Siskauskas, or at least him drawing fouls.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Siska is with 10, good job from Benneton scouts. Italyboy-you know how much Siska makes at Benneton?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

pics


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Siska is with 10, good job from Benneton scouts. Italyboy-you know how much Siska makes at Benneton?


Ramunas is playing pretty well in these first games.

Look here
http://www.legabasket.it/player/pbd...004&team=1081&type2=d1&name_search=Siskauskas


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> pics


Rintime error-you have a link to photos?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

correction 

you'll find the game photos in a link on this main page


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Small comeback of Treviso

BENETTON 70
TORONTO 82 
5:49 LEFT, 4TH QTR


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> correction
> 
> you'll find the game photos in a link on this main page


Wow, look at those blocks (pics 1th and 4th) of Goree and Bargnani :grinning:


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

European teams teams play surprisingly good *positional* defense, especially around the basket. I noticed this in the Olympics, if takes them by surprise believe you me. 

They draw charges and alter shots efficiently.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

OMG !! -4

BENETTON 79
TORONTO 83 
3:02 LEFT, 4TH QTR

Go boyz :grinning: :yes:


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice comeback by benneton.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, look at those blocks (pics 1th and 4th) of Goree and Bargnani :grinning:


Ye, and americans say euros can't defend and block


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Mitchell playing the scrubs again, just go fir the win even if it is pre season


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Mitchell playing the scrubs again, just go fir the win even if it is pre season


5million $ team against 50 million team.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

BENETTON 81
TORONTO 86 
0:32 LEFT, 4TH QTR

Raports win but ... after an hard battle :yes:


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> 5million $ team against 50 million team.


comment=point? (also -12 million for Vince )

Raps only played 2 _preseason_ games thus far, both loses.

Benetton is in there regular season and have won all 4 of there games.

How many preseason games did Treviso play ItalianBBallLover?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Great Treviso


FINAL 
1ST 2ND 3RD 4TH TOTAL
--- --- --- --- -----
B 25 19 15 24 *83* 
T 27 25 16 18 *86* FINAL

HIGH SCORERS: 

TV- MASSIMO BULLERI 17, RAMUNAS SISKAUSKAS 14, ANDREA BARGNANI 13

TOR - CHRIS BOSH 23, DONYELL MARSHALL 15, LAMOND MURRAY 9


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> 
> How many preseason games did Treviso play ItalianBBallLover?


Mmm, about 10 or 15 between august and september


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Plus no carter, that is a loss of at least 10-20 points assuming he gets 15 to 22 minutes or so.

Also just making an assumption: It seems like the trend for the raps in these pre season games is that sam plays the starters and the lead balloons to 12 or higher and than sticks the scrubs in to let them prove themselves and they blow it. At least that was what happened during the last two games and probably in this game.

I hope the bench guys dont lose confidence in themselves being so young and all but i know mithell would not do this during the regural season. 

Anyway good effort from benetton and it was a good chance for some of those guys to prove themselves, who knows maybe a future raptor or two on that team if babcock is paying attention. Looking forward to seeing the game at 11 tonight:yes:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Plus no carter, that is a loss of at least 10-20 points assuming he gets 15 to 22 minutes or so.


But probably balanced by the fact of playing under full NBA rules for Benetton Treviso :grinning: 

And we have a great defender (Soragna) to put on Vince :yes:  

Gretz, I go im my bed ... it's 3:35am here


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Bulleri > Palacio 100% 

Why is this guy in the NBA? It's embarrasing...


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> Bulleri > Palacio 100%
> 
> Why is this guy in the NBA? It's embarrasing...


Ask american scouts....


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> 5million $ team against 50 million team.


classic excuse by macijauskas1 You use this same excuse like a million times when the USA team in the Olyimpics


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> classic excuse by macijauskas1 You use this same excuse like a million times when the USA team in the Olyimpics


It is not excuse-it is explanation.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> It is not excuse-it is explanation.


an explanation can be " Well the Raptors have better players" and a excuse is they win more money or they are playing with NBA rules


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Lol, I'm watching right now the Benetton's website ...

Treviso made 4/14 from 3 (NBA distance) , I think that's the new low franchise record :laugh: 

Who knows italian can see here

http://www.benettonbasket.it/


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> classic excuse by macijauskas1 You use this same excuse like a million times when the USA team in the Olyimpics


:yes: their salaries would all triple if they came to the NBA


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Big game for Bosh. Nice to see him getting after it. He might have been winded earlier in summer league play, but it looks like he has his breath back. He wants to dunk the ball every time he has it near the rim. At the same time, though, he had an especially nice up-and-under, and an excellent ball-fake that he used to open up the drive, cut under the basket and leaned back out for a nice score. His confidence is brimming and I hope that carries-over into the season.

As for BT, I liked their energy. This is a tough road trip for a team like that. I wasn't especially impressed with any particular player, or maybe just Siskauskas. I thought they would foul late in the fourth and try to win the game but it's just exhibition, after all. I expected better outside shooting from them, but I was surprised how well they shot the ball from within about five metres. Their big men can hit those little jump shots from short to mid range. It would be nice if Milt could do the same!

Lamond Murray... man, no wonder KO didn't like him. This guy hijacks the game every time he touches the ball. 18 seconds left on the clock--Murray better hoist one up from long range! He'd better learn to play in a system or he won't find the playing time he thinks he deserves this year.

Moiso has a minor hamstring pull? Is that what they said? He looked out of place tonight. He looked slow, especially on that break where he picked-up his third foul. I think binge weight gain hasn't been a great friend to him so far. He needs to adjust to that extra weight. I hope he can contribute this year but his preseason action hasn't been as good as last season, IMO.

Araujo is a mixed bag. He loves to shoot the ball, but he needs to be patient and defer. He gets into the paint and fights for rebounds, but he needs to catch the ball and keep it up high above his head. A number of times I saw him grab the ball, bring it down to his waste, collect himself, and try to bring it back up to the rim again only to be blocked or have his shot altered. Shaq is about the only guy who can grab the ball and play around with it in the post. Araujo needs to be smarter than that.

How does Milt still have a roster spot, again?

Who do we compare Bonner to: Brian Cardinal or Brian Scalabrine? I can't see him being compared to anyone else in the NBA by people outside of Toronto. If you catch my drift. He missed a few defensive assignments and that's excusable for a rookie, but he needs to work his way into the post on offence more. We have a lot of three point shooters already. His ability to draw-out a power forward to the arc is great, but we can't strand Bosh or Marshall in the post for long before they get worn out. I think Bonner's chance of making the team is good, but getting significant playing time... not so much.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 5million $ *team* against 50 million *team*.


Just because a team gets paid more doesn't mean they are automatically better. Alan Henderson (Dallas) is going to make like $8M this year. Think of all the NBA and non-NBA players that are better than him. More money doesn't mean more talent.

Bottom line, it's a team sport and the team that plays better on a given night will win. Doesn't matter if it's the $100M Knicks or a bunch of guys you found taking jumpshots at the Y. You can't win by flashing your paycheque.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, that game sure left a lot to be desired. Not a very impressive performance from the Raps, although gotta give credit to Treviso, they never gave up. 

Bosh was impressive. He was very aggressive with the ball and seems to have improved his shooting mechanics(release point seems higher). Gotta love his ability to finish around the rim and draw fouls. He should only become better in this department with experience and increased strength. He also showed the ability to guard smaller players on the perimeter(although, he really needs to be playing D around the hoop so he can challenge shots). 

Marshall should be starting up front along with Bosh this season. I know he and Bosh are both undersized for center but Yell is just so much better than any of the other bigs, not named Bosh, it would be a crime to bring him off the bench(most of the time anyway).

Araujo played fairly well. He certainly isn't a stiff as he moves surprisingly well. Can definitely shoot the ball and he really does set one hell of a screen(does a good job at sealing his man when team mates drive the lane or go baseline). Haffa also showed his strength by battling the entire Treviso team for successive offensive rebounds at one point. Definite Brad Millere'sque offensive potential. Doesn't finish particularily strong, but does have soft touch.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>djmyte</b>!
> and seems to have improved his shooting mechanics(release point seems higher).


ive always noticed that on a lot of bosh's shots hes got a really low release point for a guy with arms that long and i thought itd always be a fault that bosh had. Kids smart tho he knows he doesnt wanna be getting his shot blocked. I wanna take a look and see for myself.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Man, that game was U-G-L-Y.

No rhythm on offense at all. Everything was off broken plays and 1-on-1.

The Euro players all looked the same. It was hard to tell who was a G, F, or C for them. This caused our bigs a lot of trouble. No true C for them to guard in the paint.

That kind of ball really kills NBA clubs who are so structured and have such specific roles set out for them. The Euros play a constant motion offense with every player able to drive or shoot.

The chances of Bosh playing SF this year are poor IMO. Big #11 Bagnini? just blew by him on drives twice. And he was a C for the, guarded Woods later in the game.

Araujo looked good in limited action. He was the like the incredible hulk in the paint compared to the Euros. He would really dominate overseas.

The thing that should scare Mitchell about the preseason so far? Where is the running game? Our D is so bad that we get bogged down into halfcourt battles. We were walking the ball up the floor at times last night. No motion on offense.

Lets hope its just chemistry problems from all the different lineups and not laziness setting in already. Uptempo is hard work, especially on D.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

any1 have boxscore of the game?
:uhoh:


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

> Where is the running game?


Apparently the Raps may not be playing their style yet so opponents won't know what to expect at the start of the season(Raps are hoping for a good start). I think this was mentioned on Raps TV at some point but how accurate it is remains to be seen.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

some things i noticed from the game...

- People on this board are being too hard on palacio. he made some bad passes but he did some good things too

- I thought Lamond played well...despite what most of you are saying he didnt jack the ball everytime he touched it..he attacked the basket too. My only concern with him is that he seems to get frustrated with teammates easily...specifically when he doesnt get a pass he thinks he should get.

- Araujo and Bosh seem to have very good chemistry when they're on the floor together...not sure if anyone else noticed but they were constantly encouraging each other and they seemed to feed off of each other

- Araujo threw a nasty elbow that didnt land but if it had it would have knocked the recipient out of the game

- Woods played well and played hard...i was impressed by both him and Araujo i think that the raps will be more than fine at the centre position

- if there are two or three guys who havent impressed mitchell the first is definitely moiso..my guess for the 2nd would be lamond and if there were a third, palacio

-bonner played well...inside too


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Some Treviso's postgame quotes 

*Ettore Messina- Head Coach*
We are glad we gave the fans a good game, especially at the end. I think if we had a couple more days to rest and prepare we probably would have played better in terms of shooting the ball. Tonight we did not shoot well, but we adjusted and rotated. We came back and never gave up, we hope this will help get us confidence. 

_Do you think the NBA will expand to Europe?_
Mixing Europe and NBA teams travel will be too much of a factor unless you go play 7 or 8 game at a time, but then again 20-years ago no one expected an Italian team to come to Canada and play the Raptors. 

_What did you think of the Raptors?_
The very first thing you notice is that we weight 20lbs less at every position then these players, but we work together and stayed in the game despite the physical differences. 


*Marcus Goree- Forward*
We came off a long trip and we’re sluggish, but we played our best – it was a good game. We only had one day to adjust so we didn’t shoot a lot like we normally do. We have great three-point shooters and we really couldn’t do that tonight. 


*Marlon Garnett- Guard*
We definitely tried to win, I know a lot of people didn’t think we could play with these guys. It was a good game and we’re happy. It’s a good experience for these guys.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

About Bargnani, look this one-handed slam dunk :grinning: 










Sorry me for the low quality ...


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Lol, Sam Mitchell didn't put himself in. Check out the boxscore:

http://www.nba.com/games/20041020/TORITA/boxscore.html

:laugh:


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Andrea Bargnani is 6-11 (not 6-9!) SF/PF who plays outside like Nowitzki... he'll enter probably the 2006 draft and he's projected as lottery pick...


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Andrea Bargnani is 6-11 (not 6-9!) SF/PF who plays outside like Nowitzki... he'll enter probably the 2006 draft and he's projected as lottery pick...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> Andrea Bargnani is 6-11 (not 6-9!) SF/PF who plays outside like Nowitzki... he'll enter probably the 2006 draft and he's projected as lottery pick...


Yes, probably 'round the 10th spot :yes:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> About Bargnani, look this one-handed slam dunk :grinning:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice one!!!


----------

